# Anybody appendix carry a small 1911?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking of getting a EMP but I carry appendix, Asking if anybody carries this way and is it uncomfortable or what. Also how about a smary carry rig.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to carry an officers ACP. They carry as well as most other smaller pistols.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've carried my Kimber Pro CDP 2 (Commander size) in a Galco USA holster appendix carry with no issues. Very comfortable, even while driving.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As I said I used to carry an officers model. I have a Para LTC that is my daily driver these days. That or a Sig 229. The Para carries great IWB and outside is easier.I tell people I carry at 8:15 OWB and 10:07 IWB (left handed) I just like adding the 15 and 07 because my rump likes showing it's intelligence sometimes.:mrgreen:


----------

